# A long lasting greek salad



## kevin20422 (Dec 7, 2009)

I made the subject line match the topic as best as possible.  I was tempted to try and be interesting and title it something like.  "Theres a Greek in my refrigerator!!" or Please dont say colon at the dinner table.

I have not been on probation in this group yet though so I want to stay on the moderators good side.

My wife is harrang ing me to make a greek salad you know english cuccumbers, a little red onion, olives, olive oil, a bit of feta maybe a few cherry tomatoes.

Is there any greek salad that will last a couple days and maybe even taste better or is it best to make it every day.

Anyone have a recipe for a greek salad that will taste as good as from the deli at Safeway, seriously.

BTW:  I am posting on how to fix a broken element wire on cool top stove in another forum.

Vistit my post today.  Its FREE.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

You can make a salad a day in advanced as long as you don't dress it until you're ready to serve it.  Salads are very labor intensive for me because of how many vegetables need to be prepped and when preparing for a dinner party I usually make the salad the night before, store in the fridge, and dress it before it goes on the table.  In the fridge I place a paper towel below and on top to capture any moisture.

The key to any salad is using fresh seasonal ingredients.  Buy the best your wallet can afford.  In most greek salads you will find fresh tomatoes, cucumbers, red onion, green bell pepper, tossed with good extra virgin olive oil and red wine vinegar.  Top it with a large slice of feta cheese that has been sprinkled with dried oregano and drizzled with olive oil.  Serve with fresh bread.  In many places they also put an icecube in the salad.  As it melts it mixes with the tomato juice, onion juice, and dressing to make a lovely liquid in which to dip your bread.


----------

